# The Passing of the Last Torch



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 19, 2015)

My final grandparent died this morning, alone in a bed in palliative care - where she's been for 3 years. She was on higher doses of medication that most anyone seen in that unit, and it's been painful for her, I'm sure.

It's still sad though.


Anyways, last memories with her that weren't negative was singing with my two brothers and my mom at her bedside. The only non-religious song we sang, Log Driver's Waltz, was the only song I really joined in on. It was a reminder of my Grandfather, who used to walk logs many decades ago.

An ode, then, to a long lived woman who endured the greatest of trials on this planet.

[video=youtube;upsZZ2s3xv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upsZZ2s3xv8[/video]


----------



## LeeC (Jun 19, 2015)

Even with the preparation of awareness, it's difficult to experience another's journey end. My condolences. 

"_All the art of living lies in a fine mingling of letting go and holding on._"  ~  Havelock Ellis


----------



## TeriBeth (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 19, 2015)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your Grandmother.  May she sleep peacefully and pain-free now.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's always tough when you lose your last grandparent. I hadn't seen my grandmother in years when she passed, but you feel a sense of mortality when you realize all your grandparents are gone.

The video is a fitting tribute to your grandmother. I'm sure you loved her very much.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes... condolences... my grandparents died when I was young, too. Bothers me more now than then. I miss that I don't get to have conversations.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jun 19, 2015)

Condolences, my last grandparent also died this year. It does hit a little harder when she's the last one.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 19, 2015)

My condolences.


----------



## TKent (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Elves.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2015)

So sorry, Elves. May her release from a painful life, give you all a bit of closure and peace.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 19, 2015)

Condolences,  Elven. The ones on my mother's side passed when I was young so I don't remember them much.  The others passed when I was eighteen/nineteen. It might not be much consolation now,  but one thing I've learned is that every once in a while you'll see the little things they passed on to you through your own actions, and especially through your kids. Sometimes my son acts just like my grandfather.


----------



## escorial (Jun 20, 2015)

stay safe dude


----------

